# Shaun the Sheep coming to Blu-ray/DVD/Digital Nov 24th (Early digital on the 10th)



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

The Hilarious Family Film Arrives on Digital HD November 10 from Lionsgate Home Entertainment

Available on Blu-ray™ Combo Pack, DVD and On Demand November 24



SANTA MONICA, CA (October 5, 2015) — From Aardman, the producers of Chicken Run and Wallace & Gromit comes Shaun the Sheep Movie, a farm-tastic adventure for the whole family, arriving just in time for the holidays on Digital HD November 10 and Blu-Ray™ Combo Pack (plus Digital HD) and DVD (plus Digital) on November 24 from Lionsgate Home Entertainment. Perfect for the young and young-at-heart, this “world-class winner” (Rolling Stone) is rated 99% Fresh on Rotten Tomatoes and was the #1 movie on their Summer Movie Score Card for 2015. 





MEET SHAUN! He’s a little sheep with big dreams, and lately, life on Mossy Bottom Farm has become a bit dull. When Shaun takes the day off for some fun in the Big City, he gets a lot more action than he bargained for. Now Shaun and his flock must use their wits to hatch a baaaa-rilliant plan to get back home in an adventure the whole family will love.



The Shaun the Sheep Movie home entertainment release comes loaded with bonus features including a fascinating look behind-the-scenes of the making of the film as well as interviews with the cast and crew. The Blu-Ray™ combo pack (plus Digital) and DVD (plus Digital) will be available for $34.99 and $29.95, respectively. 



BLU-RAY/DVD/DIGITAL HD SPECIAL FEATURES*

“Making the Shaun Movie” Featurette
“Meet the Characters” Featurette
“Join Shaun Behind the Scenes” Featurette
“Meet the Crew” Featurette
Parody Poster Gallery

*Subject to change







PROGRAM INFORMATION

Year of Production: 2015

Title Copyright:Shaun the Sheep ©2014 Aardman Animations Limited and Studiocanal S.A. All Rights Reserved.

Rating: PG for Rude Humor

Genre: Family, Comedy, Action/Adventure 

Closed Captioned: NA

Subtitles: English SDH and Spanish 

Feature Run Time: 85 minutes 

Blu-ray Format: 1080P High Definition, 16x9 Widescreen (1.78:1)

DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (1.78:1) 

Blu-ray Audio Status: English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio™, English Descriptive Audio

DVD Audio Status: English 5.1 Dolby Digital, English Descriptive Audio​


----------

